# straight 4



## sbdtasos (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi all
after a long sitting time i decide to start my engine
start to skech a 4 straight line engine
24mm bore 
24mm stroke
is the first time that use  HSMworks and i can tell that the results are very good
this kit was for selling but i decide to make it work first and then sell it as a kit
first time with cam i start to cut the motor in wood and not alu 
when the wood finish was exellent piece
so aluminum orderd . 
here is the results


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 24, 2016)

i can not upload foto 
i dont know here is the problem.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 24, 2016)

I had the same problem today.  Wait a couple of days and the problem may be fixed.

...Ved.


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 25, 2016)

here foto from my straight engine


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 26, 2016)

after wooden tests, was time for aluminium


----------



## Draw-Tech (Dec 26, 2016)

Great work, how many hours of run time, and finishing?

Draw-Tech


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 26, 2016)

Draw-Tech said:


> Great work, how many hours of run time, and finishing?
> 
> Draw-Tech



its near to 3 - 3,5 hours from start to finish


----------



## kadora (Dec 27, 2016)

This CNC model engine production amaze me
but on the other hand i think it takes away piece of machinist workmanship.
Last picture says everything - clean hand and finished complicated cylinder block.
 I do not want to offend anybody I am probably a bit jealous.
P.S.
I think in near future this forum will split to two parts CNC and HAND MADE engines.


----------



## RonGinger (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't think you really understand CNC. It requires all the skills of any machinist- selecting tools, setting up, mounting workpieces,  accurate measurements, etc. In addition it requires one to learn a new set of tasks, like CAD, CAM, selecting speed and feeds.

It is just another tool in the bag of a good machinist. It is certainly NOT less skill to make that engine block using CNC than it would be to do it all turning cranks.


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 27, 2016)

kadora said:


> This CNC model engine production amaze me
> but on the other hand i think it takes away piece of machinist workmanship.
> Last picture says everything - clean hand and finished complicated cylinder block.
> I do not want to offend anybody I am probably a bit jealous.
> ...



if you want to make a engine with no normal shape of motor block i think that cnc machine is the only way
with cnc you can make parts that with hand is no possible to make them


----------



## kadora (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you guys for your explanation .
This CNC machines are terra incognita for me so i have to rely 
on casting for more complicated engine parts.
Anyway I will follow this thread to see your progress.
BTW how will you do housings for crank shaft bearings?


----------



## abby (Dec 28, 2016)

With castings you can make parts impossible to make by machining even using CNC !


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 28, 2016)

For many years, I was under the impression that CNC wasn't really model engineering, having been introduced to it in the mid 80's in a hard drive production model shop on a CNC controlled Bridgeport. Only one chap in the whole factory of hundreds knew how to use it.

Eventually, the prices started to come down to a stage where you could actually make one yourself, and then it struck me that it really is just an extension of what we are doing by manual means. Imagine our little world without DRO's and power feeds, without those, I would have had to give up my hobby a few years ago.

I am a little long in the tooth now for such things and with the number of brain cells fast being depleted I have decided if it is to be done by me, it has to be done in the next year or so.

I have almost got the CAM software under my belt by playing about with other peoples CAD designs, plus I have to pick up some more G-code instructions as well. 
I tried to learn Solidworks a few years ago by being taught by a friend, but was unable at the time to retain the instruction, it was when I had trouble counting the number of fingers and toes I had, so it looks like I will have to start on a more simple package.

I am lucky in that I can use wallet engineering to achieve whatever, within reason, I want, but I am amazed at the machines some people have come up with from just basic bits costing very little. I just don't have the time any more to go down that route, if I did, I would.

So OK, it is a bit alienated from what us old 'uns are used to, but if you don't keep up with it, in a few years you will be left behind.

Imagine no more plans downloads, just download the digital files that someone else has done, clamp your material to the table and rather than a months work doing it by hand, done and dusted in a matter of hours.

Someone above mentioned that they use the same tooling that we manually use now. That is a bit far from the truth. 
All you are basically doing is using is a digitally controlled machine to guide a cutter around a piece of material to SIMULATE what we manual workers are doing with rotary tables, boring heads, tilting vices & tables etc. A lot of our manual tools will become redundant, unless of course you still want to make something the old way.

Of course, there are some people that will never be able to either afford or have the education or learning power to do such things, and they will be the old timers of the future who will get rave reviews because they managed to do it all by hand.


John


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 29, 2016)

oil pan ready


----------



## michael-au (Dec 29, 2016)

Is this the same engine that was for sale on eBay?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/model-ga...IBoGG%2BO3LO1sT1ZJumg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sbdtasos (Dec 30, 2016)

michael-au said:


> Is this the same engine that was for sale on eBay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/model-ga...IBoGG%2BO3LO1sT1ZJumg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



yes is same
i decide to make this engine work first and then sell it as kit


----------



## sbdtasos (Jan 1, 2017)

happy new year my friends...
i wish 2017 be a better year for everyone.
now to our project 
cylinder,cylinder head and cam holders are ready


----------



## michael-au (Jan 1, 2017)

Good work, should be a nice looking engine


----------



## sbdtasos (Jan 5, 2017)

intake and exhaust manifold also ready.


----------



## sbdtasos (Jan 15, 2017)

hello
so my project will stop for a while because my company will send me in egypt for a long time.
will load some more pics from the project 
the engine is very close to start but time is limited.
cylinder boring , crank boring,distributor,cams,lifters,radiator.rods,flywheel..


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful work. I admire the thought and talent put into this build.---Brian


----------



## michael-au (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice work on this engine, looking forward to seeing finished


----------



## agmachado (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice work !


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello again. After a long time off I return to my base and the first think that want was to continue my project.. So yesterday I finish my radiator..


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is a foto 

View attachment 1492335058269.jpg


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 16, 2017)

.............. 

View attachment 1492335227692.jpg


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 18, 2017)

water pump instal


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 28, 2017)

an extra tensioner was needed because the belt is not in the length that we need
so we make a tensioner


----------



## dnalot (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi

Simply fantastic. That is a beautiful engine. 

Mark  T


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 30, 2017)

i think that i am very close to fire up this engine 
this the testing assemply 
after that all engine will desassembly,clean and assembly again for final.
after final assembly must make the electrical part and we are ready for fire up..


----------



## michael-au (Apr 30, 2017)

Well done, looking forward to seeing it running


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks real nice. Hope she fires right up for you.


----------



## sbdtasos (Jun 7, 2017)

here is the first attempt to run the engine

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVK3BWITBac&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

ok is running but must working properly 
so i am happy for my results and a update video is coming soon


----------



## Ghosty (Jun 7, 2017)

No comes the hard part, the tuning of the engine, Congrats on getting it to run. It sounds healthy as it is, should be a strong motor.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 7, 2017)

Very nice. Sounds very chunky. Nice work.


----------



## kadora (Jun 8, 2017)

Engine s sound is beautiful music .


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 8, 2017)

I have confidence that you will get it tuned up.

Congratulations on the selection for POM.

--ShopShoe


----------



## kuhncw (Jun 8, 2017)

Congratulations to you and your very fine little engine.  

Very nicely done.

Chuck


----------



## agmachado (Jul 30, 2017)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## e.picler (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi,
Realy very nice project and construction, it sounds realy nice. Congratulation.

Edi


----------

